# which is your favourite weapon for deathmatching?



## drvarunmehta (Mar 17, 2005)

list ur fav weapons from ut, quake, cs etc.

mine are:
quake3 - rail gun, rocket launcher
ut2004 - sniper rifle, flak cannon
cs-condition zero - bullpup, magnum sniper rifle


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 17, 2005)

ut flak cannon.. CS : Magnum sniper.. haven played QIII much.. prefer rail gun..


----------



## funkymonkey (Mar 17, 2005)

HL2: gravity gun 
AA: M203, M82


----------



## imported_rusty (Mar 17, 2005)

Rail Gun from QIII
Gravity Gun
Any sniper with fast reloading time
Bull pup in CS


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 17, 2005)

Ut2k4:Rocket Launcher,Flak Cannon And Link Gun
Quake 3:Rocket Launcher and Rail Gun


----------



## NikhilVerma (Mar 17, 2005)

*Quake3* - Rocket Launcher, Shotgun !!!
*UT2004* - Flak cannon, Link Gun, Sniper Rifle


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 17, 2005)

UT2004: Shock Rifle, definitely (in InstaGib mode) or else the Flak Cannon in normal mode.

Q3A: BFG!  Is there anything better? (I especially dread that whooshing sound when I hear it and when I see a green glob heading towards me, I know one split second before it hits that I am doomed even if it falls anywhere near.)

HL2DM: Gravity Gun, obviously. Nothing like hurling explosive barrels at someone or inserting a plug into an electrical outlet and watching some poor soul get disemboweled at the other end. 

CS:S: UMP (CT) and the SG-552 Commando (T)

Tribes Vengeance: DA Jackal Sniper Rifle and the Mortar Launcher (muhahaha, talk about sheer power!)

D3DM: Plasma Gun, most definitely!

Painkiller: Rocket Launcher, especially in the People Can Fly and The Light Bearer modes.


----------



## hack expert (Mar 17, 2005)

well wat to say

Quake 3 ----- rocket launcher ,railgun is good for all time ,also plasma sometimes

Cs condition zero ---- magnum is alltime favourite , krieg 552,bullpop ,
                                in secondary ----- nighthawk  -----is good


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 17, 2005)

quake3 - rail gun
ut2004 - sniper rifle,lightning gun


----------



## DKant (Mar 17, 2005)

Any game - RL.

And in Q3A - BFG 

I wld love to say Gravity Gun as well, but hell, what do u expect on an 810E?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 18, 2005)

any game...rocket launcher is my weapon of choice....esp in quake 3...i can just blow it up it ur face...dont care if i die too...pleasure of seeing u blown 2 bits is MINE...lol


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 18, 2005)

Quake 3- rocket launcher
CS -- Bullpop on ct and CK47 on terrorist


----------



## infernus (Mar 18, 2005)

Lets see now.
*Q3A*- Rocket Launcher, BFG(Second coz its tooooo powerful and can get your @$$ fried too)
*UT2004*- Rocket Launcher, Shock Rifle
*CS*- CT-Colt M4A1 Carbine, T-Sig SG-552 Commando

Snipers are good, but i personally hate 'em coz they are overwhelmingly powerful, especially in CS(AI Arctic Warfare/Magnum)  . Im assault you see and hate all those cowering campers. Hear that campers? Im coming to get you


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 18, 2005)

LOL, infernus. Pretty much every match I see in a Reliance Webworld involves just campers.  I can just shake my head in disgust. This isn't an evade-and-survive, hide-and-shoot WWII shooter, for God's sakes. I wonder when, if, if they will ever learn.


----------



## karan.painkiller (Mar 18, 2005)

*my fav guns*

hey

this is my first post

here they are

CS CZ- CV 47 [this gun totally rox],Klarion,and of course-the magnum
UT 2004-flak cannon


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 19, 2005)

Mine would be---->

UNREAL TOURNAMENT----> Sniper Rifle,Rocket Launcher


----------



## geek_rohit (Mar 20, 2005)

Quake:Rocket Launcher
UT:Lightning Gun, Link Gun, Mini Gun (Love the Rotatory Cannons)


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 20, 2005)

Q3a - rail, rocket, shotgun, plasma.

n for my FAVOURITE game - UT2k4... i use ALL weapons... but fav o favs wud be - hmm. .. lightnin... flak.. shock.. these 3 can very well make up my game... oh hell i USE ALL... depending on the situ i am in!! 

any1 wanna play me?.. jus askin. hehe

peace
fnatic.nEo


----------



## vysakh (Mar 20, 2005)

out of the listed ones, i have played only q3 and i like the lightning gun, rail gun and of course shotgun


----------



## prajesh (Mar 20, 2005)

UT2004:Rocket Launcher (Just pick it up, load it and launch it)
Quake3:Lightning Gun (Just sweep your enemies with it)


----------



## rachitboom2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well my fav. gun is both in Quake 3 and UT is  =>
MINI REVOLVER

HAHAHAHA
just kidding,
Well my fav. is =>
Rocket Launcher in UT 04


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 22, 2005)

For UT 04 hell its the FLAK CANNON.
Its too powerful when hit within certain range.Its ALT fire is also GR8.
Rocket Launcher is also good but not as powerful as the flak cannon.
I really hate the sniper nd lightning gun.They are tad slow


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 22, 2005)

Q3 - Rocket Launcher and Plasma Gun hehehehe  
UT2K4 - flak cannon. 

Oh and on a side note how many of you switch guns midway ? During online gaming esp in Quake 3 the guys used to rocket u once and plasma u and ur dead in no time. I learnt it from them. geez those guys are good!


----------



## swatkat (Mar 22, 2005)

Q3 Arena => Rocket Launcher and Rail Gun!


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 23, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> Oh and on a side note how many of you switch guns midway ? During online gaming esp in Quake 3 the guys used to rocket u once and plasma u and ur dead in no time. I learnt it from them. geez those guys are good!



dude... switchin weapons to the situation is wat the entire arsenal is for ...  u gotta use weapons wisely... there is NO single weapon for all 'occassions'!!!  

play ut2k4... if u wud like to... no offense to q3..( like that too).. but ut 2k4 is jus better n gives u a better, more interestin gameplay. 

enjoy.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

Switching weapons is absolutely necessary. For example, in "The Longest Mile" arena, you can snipe easily from the Rail Gun spawn point. But if any other player decides to come to you using the jump gates, it's imperative that you have to whip out the shotgun to make mince-meat of him mid-air! Railing him would be a nightmare at such close quarters.


----------



## funkiguy_me (Mar 23, 2005)

quake: rocket launcher 
and, and, and....
GTA: vice city: sniper rifle, grenades, flame thrower, bullet gun


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh you guys wouldnt believe the no of people that dont ever switch guns. I only asked this just to see how the guys were. 

ctrl_alt_del, what you say is true, however I am not talking w.r.t that. I am talkin w.r.t changing guns to do combinations in a fight. Shoot once with Rocket Launcher and then with machine gun is one combo there are so many like that. Thats what I was curious about.....


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, got your point. I have used that combination sometimes but not a lot. Mostly the Rail Gun acts as a one shot kill and the Lightining Gun works best in long bursts. So mostly I end up switching between rocket launcher, Shotgun and Machine Gun. And oh, sometimes I first weaken the opponent by strafing around him, showering him with lead from Machinegun/shotgun and then close in with the Gauntlet for a "Humiliation" kill!


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh yes, you have to switch weapons all the time. Maybe not THAT much in Q3A, but you definitely need to do that in UT2004 or you're dead - real fast! Take the example of Q3A. The weapons that do the most splash damage are the Rocket launcher, the plasma gun and of course the BFG. So it makes a lot of sense to whip out the rocket launcher and take out a lot of health from the other person and to switch to a weapon like a plasma gun (if the person is close enough and you need a high rate of fire) or the shotgun (if the opponent is at a low-medium distance and any contact with the shotgun pellets is immediately fatal because of its spread) to finish them off.

When it comes to UT2004 its a major hassle, especially in the ONS mode. You would need to use the AvRIL to take out land based vehicles, the lightning gun to "soften up" the airborne vehicles before taking them out with the AvRIL, switch to the Link Gun to (chain)/heal your node/vehicles as well as inflict damage, switch to the rocket launcher's primary fire for maximum splash damage then switching to the combo fire or the Flak cannon or the chaingun to finish them off, depending on the distance they're away from you. Switching weapons effectively to rake up a frag might just prove extremely critical as that would mean you may just have enough time to get the node under your control so you can spawn at it.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 24, 2005)

if u have a real good aim , nothing beats rail gun/sniper rifle  .  but in close combats flak cannon is the best


----------



## devilhead_satish (Mar 28, 2005)

Q3 Rail
HL2 gravity
Doom 3 Shot Gun(Real damage up close)
UT 2004 Flak Cannon, rocket launcher(lock in, launch!)


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 28, 2005)

all DM 1 on 1 are played best wen u move perfectly... n aim properly.. using the PROPER WEAPONS.. all weapons have some use...... usin them to the fullest is wat its all abt!! eg- shield gun in UT2k4... most o my friends neglected finally i had to make em understand ..... kiddin.. but.. many don use tat awesome gun!!


----------



## Satissh S (Apr 1, 2005)

Rocket Launcher for sure. In UT The Redeemer.


----------



## supersaiyan (Apr 2, 2005)

i played quake 3 once and never played it again. ne ways i have played ut all versions and my favourite gun is the minigun and the sniper rifle.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 2, 2005)

Rail Gun surely
And in Hl2 definitely gravity gun


----------



## saurya_mishra (Apr 8, 2005)

Q3 : shotgun
CZ : bullpup,carbine,and that-big-machine-gun
UT : rocket launcher

saurya


----------



## alib_i (Jun 30, 2005)

***thread resurrection***

im amazed how come lightening gun ( Q3 )  hasnt come in the list till..
it has the highest rate of health damage .. and you dont damage yourself in close combat (as in plasma)
and if u see quake vidz on net .. you'll notice its very widely used
of course im not comparing with Rockel Launcher 

-----
alibi


----------



## Chirag (Jun 30, 2005)

Quake 3 - BFG coolest weapon


----------



## alib_i (Jun 30, 2005)

aah .. too fast .. and too easily hurt urself
and most imp. too less bullets in map
damn i hate it in that gun in q3tourney6 map 

-----
alibi


----------



## rockthegod (Jun 30, 2005)

Q3: Railgun/Rocket

UT: Rocket L/Flak Canon

HL2: Gravity

Doom3: Shotgun (Flaks Up The Blast)

Serious Sam SE: All Weapons..(xcept the normal single barrel gun)

Far Cry: Rocket/Sniper


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 1, 2005)

Quake 3: Rocket Launcher
UT2K4: Minigun, Flak Cannon
CS-CZ: CV-47 and Bullpup
Doom 3: Shotgun


----------



## cvvikram (Jul 1, 2005)

uuuuumph.....    

I like

Quake 3:-Rocket Launcher,BFG

CS-CZ:-Maverick,the best


----------

